# Hymer rear end damage



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

What fun, I've only had it a month and while parked getting a headlight bulb replaced someone backed into it. Ours is a 644 C Swing. At first the damage looked like just a cracked bumper, but on further inspection I see a sligt dip in the back panel and some small separation of the molding on the bottom of the right rear corner.

So I'm looking for comments on how much to insist gets fixed. I'm thinking repairing the rear bumper will be a quick job, as well as the molding. The rear panel might take the camper out of use for a couple of months. Am I better off to leave it as is. One has to look to see it as it's more of a wave than a dip. Any advice and or things to look out for.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jhelm said:


> What fun, I've only had it a month and while parked getting a headlight bulb replaced someone backed into it. Ours is a 644 C Swing. At first the damage looked like just a cracked bumper, but on further inspection I see a sligt dip in the back panel and some small separation of the molding on the bottom of the right rear corner.
> 
> So I'm looking for comments on how much to insist gets fixed. I'm thinking repairing the rear bumper will be a quick job, as well as the molding. The rear panel might take the camper out of use for a couple of months. Am I better off to leave it as is. One has to look to see it as it's more of a wave than a dip. Any advice and or things to look out for.


Hi jhelm,

I don't know where you are located, but I would be having a proper damage estimate done for insurance puposes. The cost of the bumper alone is very expensive. Is there a reputable MH repairer near you, or even better, you could try Peter Hambilton in Lancs, or Camper UK, Lincoln. 
Both are Hymer repairers, with Hambiltons being the longest established.
These repairs will have to be done professionally, as well as close inspection for any underlying problems as a result of the collision. Depending upon the extent of the damage, the MH could be out of use for some time, especially if the rear panel does need replacing. 

Unfortunately, we too are victims of someone elses negligence, and know only too well about Hymer repairs.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I am in Belluno Italy. We are calling the insurance co. today. Supposedly our co. will contact the insurance co. of the person who hit us. And they work things out. We will be searching for local repair co.s to get prices. I imagine that just getting the bumper here could take a month or so. Luckily the damage does not prevent using it until all is ready for the repair. We do know one dealer in Portogruaro who we would trust with doing the job once we know what should be done and who is paying.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jhelm said:


> I am in Belluno Italy.


Ah......that'll be nowhere near Lincs or Lancs then. :wink:

Hope you get it sorted out soon.

Jock.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Did you get the details of the other party? As you were parked at the time this should not hopefully affect your No Claims Discount if you claim off their insurance.

JohnW


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Don't limit your enquiries to campervan repairers, try boat repairers too.

These people are very good.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gutted for you!

I dented the back of our brand-new 'van.

This was at the top of the huge rear panel, near the corner and towards the centre brake light.
It also cracked the curved top corner fill-in bit.

It was repaired by Hymer UK at Preston, from where we had purchased it a few weeks earlier.

The repair was done absolutely superbly without a trace that there was ever any damage.

The 'van had been usable while the spares were ordered and they had it for three weeks to do the repair. Courtesy car provided.

I claimed on insurance as the cost of the repair was nearly £6K!!!

For all the negatives regarding the parent group of Hymer UK I have had only positive experiences with Preston.


----------



## 111839 (May 1, 2008)

*HYMER ACCIDENT REPAIR*

Hi Jhelm,

I'm sorry to hear you damaged you Hymer back end. Where are you based?
If you are in the south east of England we can help you with your repair. We may even recover your motorhome too. If you look at the top of the motorhomefacts site you will see our advert motorhomesrepaired.co.uk have a look and hopefully we will be able to help you.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hymer UK and Brownhills always have the bumpers in stock they are approx £330 had mine done in January got the part had a repair done at where I had bought mine as he had done them quite often as he was a hirer outer. Mine cost £400 ish fitted but it took 4 hours just for bumper to be done.

Must be contagious we had had ours for 6 weeks and yes it was me that did it. I posted a thread on here just so men could laff but was quite impressed by the sympathy bet they were sniggering inside am sure! :lol: :lol: 

Even worse if someone else did it - how very annoying! ooh wish I were in Italy even with damaged van would go in a shack if I had to.

Greenie


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

See my note above, I am in Belluno, Italy.

I did get all the info. In fact I was lucky that an Italian friend happened to be there chatting with me when it happened. He did all the paper work for me. In Italy there is a whole form to fill out by both sides. It was in fact interesting that everyone knew everyone. I felt sorry for the guy who hit our camper, he was there with his daughter and just in a hurry to get home I guess.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Parliamo Italiano?!!
Lucky that you had someone to do the paper-work for you.
Was it like the standard European accident form?

Incidentally the thingy at the left hand side of your posts shows you as still having a McLouis 330, not a Hymer.


----------



## 111839 (May 1, 2008)

*DAMAGE TO HYMER*

Ahh Italy sounds lovely, well I wish you well and if anyone else has any damage anywhere in the UK they should look at the directory on this site and have a look at the body shops available to where they live, there are quite a few so take a browse and it may help.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's any help at all, in a situation like that my old Mum always used to say, _"A blind man on a galloping horse would be bloody glad to see it!"_


----------



## 111839 (May 1, 2008)

*HYMER ACCIDENT REPAIR*

And her husband was blind too so she would know i guess.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: HYMER ACCIDENT REPAIR*



Beckham said:


> And her husband was blind too so she would know i guess.


You never saw my Dad. :roll: 8O 8O

I reckon it was Mum who should have gone to Specsavers!! 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## 111839 (May 1, 2008)

*HYMER ACCIDENT REPAIR*

Thankfully if never saw me either!!


----------



## 111839 (May 1, 2008)

*HYMER ACCIDENT REPAIR*

SON is that you??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: HYMER ACCIDENT REPAIR*



Beckham said:


> SON is that you??


Yes Dad, it's me.

You haven't forgotten that two thousand quid I lent you - have you???

Edit . . . sorry Mods. Will shut up now and let it get back on topic.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> Parliamo Italiano?!! Depends on who you ask
> Lucky that you had someone to do the paper-work for you.
> Was it like the standard European accident form? Never seen European forma
> 
> Incidentally the thingy at the left hand side of your posts shows you as still having a McLouis 330, not a Hymer.


I've looked in my profile for this but don't see how to change it. How do you do it?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

jhelm said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Parliamo Italiano?!! Depends on who you ask
> ...


Nevermind I did it.


----------

